# New Gauges



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

I want to add water temp, volt and oil pressure guages to my 68 that uses the light only system now--My question is how to add the new analog guages and still have the light system work also--I think I can use a T fitting on the oil guage so as to have two senders at the oil filter housing. The one I'm not sure of how to do is the water temp--any sugestions would be greatley appreaciated :confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Look up Peter Serio on Yahoo. he does gauge resto and conversions and has an EXCELLENT reputation.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

using the T fitting for the oil will work fine but for the water temp you'll need to drill and tap the other flat surface on the passenger side in the water port in the intake to get dual temp readings.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry, I misunderstood the question. :agreewith Rukee. Pete Serio restores and builds Rallye Gauges. Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you don't trust the lights and want to install mechanical gauges for more accuracy, why worry about retaining the light function...:confused You don't need to cut any wires, just tape them aside and replace the senders. It is all reversible should you decide to go back to the lights.


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks--Did the t for the oil --for temp, bought a thermastat housing for a chev truck with a drilled and tapped hole -- the original light sender fits with no mods and looks great (like it belongs) put the mechanical sender in the intake manifold where the orginal light sender was--all works great and looks good too-- Just wanted to keep the light function because it much closer to where I usually am looking; at the dash, rather than down below. Overkill--yeh, I know.
:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WELL.........where's the pics ????


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, we're pretty much picture whores around here.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, we all want pics. I have both oil and temp on my 67 with the lights too. nothing wrong with overkill.


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Pictures of the installation


----------

